# Abflußrohre abdichten



## TwoCent (23. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich besitze einen Naturteich mit Quellzulauf.
Der Teich ist ca. 3m tief. 
Aus dieser Tiefe ragt ein 100er Rohr an die Oberfläche als Überlauf.
Es handelt sich dabei um diese orangenen Plastikrohre aus dem Baumarkt.
Mein Problem ist das es eigentlich drei zusammengesteckte Rohre sind
damit der Teich stufenweise abgelassen werden kann.
Soweit so gut. Nur fließt zwischen den Rohverbindungen Wasser ab.
Und gerade im heißen Sommer ist das mehr als von der Quelle kommt.
Der Wasserstand sinkt und es läuft kein Wasser mehr über den Überlauf weg.
Somit bleibt Schmutz, Blätter etc. auf der Teichoberfläche liegen.

Eine Gummiedichtung zwischen den Rohren kommt nicht in Frage da ich diese dann
nicht mehr auseinanderbekomme. 
Ich dachte daran einen Plastikschlauch über das Rohr zu ziehen bzw. Plastiktüten über
die Rorverbindung zu legen, befestigt mit einem Gummieband.

Oder habt Ihr noch eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Holger


----------



## axel (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Holger 

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden . :Willkommen2
Du hast aber einen schönen großen Teich 
Das mit dem Quellzulauf ist ja Klasse , da hast Du ja immer frisches Wasser .
Stell doch mal Fotos vom Teich und dem Überlauf ein , dann können wir uns Lösungen für Dein Problem überlegen . Mir fehlt noch die Vorstellungskraft dafür .
Ebend noch gelesen ! Ist das der Überlauf vom kleinen zum großen Teich ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Holger,

zunächst auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum !

Und nun gleich weiter zu Deinem Problem: Kann das sein das Du die Dichtungen vergessen hast, die zu diesen Rohren gehören ? 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

@Wolf, Holger schrieb das hier



Leyrer schrieb:


> Eine Gummiedichtung zwischen den Rohren kommt nicht in Frage da ich diese dann
> nicht mehr auseinanderbekomme.




Aber die bekommst du schon auseinander, musst sie nur mit Vaseline einschmieren 

AchJa :willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy


----------



## Frank (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Holger,

auch von meiner Seite :willkommen im Club. 

Frage: Um wieviel cm sinkt der Wasserstand denn ab?

Wenn es nicht zuviel ist, dürfte ein Oberflächenskimmer doch abhilfe schaffen.
Dieser passt sich dem Wasserstand an. Du musst allerdings ein wenig von deinem oberen KG-Rohr abschneiden und den Skimmer einfach obendrauf setzen.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Kann das sein das Du die Dichtungen vergessen hast, die zu diesen Rohren gehören ?
> 
> Wolf



Wie ich das verstanden habe hat Holger die Dichtungen extra weggelassen um die Rohre bei Bedarf leichter auseinander zu bekommen.

Er sucht eine Lösung wie man eine Abdichtung herstellen kann, welche man schnell wieder lösen kann...


Axel


----------



## Meisterjäger (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo!

Es gibt im Baumarkt oder im Dachdeckerbedarf Rohrverbinder oder auch Außenmuffen für Regenfallrohre und so... 
Die werden außen über stumpfe Rohrverbindungen gestülpt und mit Schrauben zugezogen!

So sehen die ungefähr aus: (Es gibt da allerdings so einige Variationen!)
http://www.muepro.com/index.php?id=23720
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter!

_
EDIT by Annett: Bild durch Link ersetzt - siehe dazu auch hier._


----------



## matzeed7 (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

ich würde einen flexiblen 110'ner Schlauch nehmen und diesen in einer Schwimminsel verstecken, so hat er immer einen Festen Abstand zur Wasseroberfläche. Wenn dann der Teich entleert werden soll muss dieser doch nur Tiefer gehängt werden. 

Eine zweite möglichkeit sind drei 90° Rohrbogen. Diese kann man dann mit den Dichtungen zusammendrücken und zwischen die Rohrteile stecken. Die drei Bögen ermoglich nun das das obere Rohr in allen drei Raumachsen getreht werden kann. Duch eine Drehung ändert sich ja aber auch die Höhe die noch aus dem Wasser raussteht. So kann man nun durch einfaches drehen den Wasserspiegel anpassen. So hab ich das bei meinem Skimmer gemacht, da der Boden nicht eben war und ich den Winkel so einfach anpassen konnte.

Viel Spass
Matze


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Sorry, das mit den Dichtungen hab ich in der tat überlesen, aber eine Dichtung ist eben dafür da ein Rohr dicht zu halten, wenn man die weg lässt, dann läufts halt zwischen den Rohren raus. 
Ich befürchte das das selbst mit Vaseline eingeschmiert nicht dauerhaft wirklich gut flutscht. 

Der Vorschlag mit dem Schlauch gefiel mir gut. Noch ne Möglichkeit könnte sein mit Zugschiebern zu arbeiten. 

Man sieht hier und da schon mal KG Rohr in der Anwendung im freien, aber ist KG Rohr wirklich dauerhaft UV Beständig ? So weit ich weiß nicht ! Das dürfte in ein paar Jahren immer weisser und brüchiger werden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## TwoCent (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Miteinander,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung und die tollen Tips 

Diesen Sommer waren es gut 40 cm unter der Kante des Abflußrohres.

Im Anhang ein Übersichtsbild. 
1 = Quell-Zulauf zum kleinen Teich
2 = Ablauf zum großen Teich um den kleinen vollständig zu entleeren.
3 = "Normale" Überlauf zum großen Teich
4 = Das ist mein Problem. 
Das Wasser läuft in das Rohr, fällt dann ca. 3m tief und läuft in den Bach des dahinterliegenden Waldes.

Auf dem Zweiten ist der Ablauf zu sehen. 
Ich habe leider kein anderes Bild.
Das ist ein gemauertes U in dessen Mitte das Abflußrohr nach oben läuft.
Auf dem U ist ein Eisendeckel.
Hier ist das Erste Abflußrohrsegment entfernt. Liegt Quer unter dem Deckel.
Vor das U wurde ein Gitterrost gestellt damit die Fische nicht abhauen.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Holger, 

ah jetzt ja...jetzt weiss ich glaub ich was Du brauchst. 
Google doch mal bitte nach "Teichmönch".

Hilft Dir das ggf. ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## TwoCent (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Wolf,

das ist es  toll

Super. Vielen Dank.

Ich werde morgen gleich rausfahren und den Mönch ausmessen.
Die Nuten sind am meinen Mönch (glaube ich) auch vorhanden.

Wenn das passt muß ich mir nur die Staubretter besorgen und bin die Sorgen los.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## TwoCent (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

So, habe heute mal nachgesehen und mit freude festgestellt das es ein richtiger Teichmönch ist. 
Werde dann morgen bei den Firmen anrufen.
Den die Staubretter lösen noch ein weiteres Problem.
Vom Boden des Teichs steigen ab und an schwarze Klumpen an die Oberfläche und sammeln sich dort zu einem großen Teppich.Das habe ich bisher immer versucht mit dem Kescher abzufischen.
Deswegen wollte ich schon einen zweiten Ablauf bauen.
Jetzt müsste ich nur die Staubretter ziehen und könnten das Zeugs wegspülen. 

Allerdings, wie das Ganze mit den Brettern dicht werden soll erschließt sich mir momentan noch nicht.
Aber das wird man mir dann sicher morgen erklären.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*

Hallo Holger, 

dazu erhalte ich eben noch folgende sachdienlichen Hinweise: 
1. die Bretter werden quellen und damit dichter werden
2. große Ritzen kann man mit Werg abdichten 
3. das was da von unten als schwarze Klumpen aufsteigt ist übelster Dreck !

Freut mich das ich Dir mit dem Hinweis auf den Mönch helfen konnte !

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## TwoCent (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Abflußrohre abdichten*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Freut mich das ich Dir mit dem Hinweis auf den Mönch helfen konnte !



Ja, das freut mich auch.
Konnte heute nicht telefonieren. Bei der Arbeit war mal wieder die Hölle los. Klappt hoffentlich morgen.

Das mit dem üblen Dreck stimmt schon. Riecht auch entsprechend.
Ich hab dem Teich seit 2006. Mein Vorgänger hat Fischzucht betrieben und hat Kuhmist in den Teich geschüttet. 
Angeblich entstehen Bakterien die von den Fischen gefressen werden.
Als ich das hörte war ich erst mal baff.

Habe den Teich 2007 mal abgelassen und etwas sauber gemacht.
Der Schlamm ist Knietief. 
Aber, wenn Du einen starken Kescher nimmst
und durch den Schlamm ziehst bekommst Du diesen kaum raus so schwer ist der. 
Der Kescher ist voller __ Muscheln. Und was für große Teile.
Auch Krebse (leider Kamberkrebse) gibts in Hülle und Fülle.
Eisvogel ist auch immer da. Tote Fische habe ich auch keine.
Dann denke ich so schlecht kann das Wasser nicht sein.

Naja, werde ihn im Spätjahr mal wieder ablassen, bischen putzen, dann auch die Stau-Bretter einsetzen.

Gruß

Holger


----------

